# A few pics I took, that you may like.



## 360Photographer (Jul 23, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## louisvanwilker (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*

oh my sick


----------



## NOSHOUTING (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (louisvanwilker)*

I definitely love the cranked up saturation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Knox (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (NOSHOUTING)*

Sinful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zymval (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*

send me your e-mail , I am interested in some pictures of my car. [email protected]


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (zymval)*

amazing


----------



## anasopia (Apr 24, 2007)

MORE! MORE! OH PLEASE MORE!!!
can u send me some high res ones? I have a 1920 X 1200 resolution screen.
cheers!


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

freakin amazing!


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

"Flammable", indeed!
_One note; where you B&W'd the background, you should have hit everything in the wheel except the yellow, as well. As is, you can see the difference between the wheel black and the rest of the pic. Very minor issue, however, great pics!_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glove_13 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Karnuts (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (glove_13)*

The inside/outside shot is $$$$$
Seeing the interior makes the wheels that much better.


----------



## Jerkob (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (NOSHOUTING)*

some good shots man


----------



## rb26dett s13 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*

Amazing pictures!


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

great pics


----------



## Jibbs. (Nov 19, 2008)

perfection


----------



## rubadub03 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*

haha i took pictures of my car there..at the airport!!
effin amazing car and the shots make me speechless


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

awesome


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (kylesprague)*

why yes, i do like.


----------



## vwantihero (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*

i almost cried when i saw the first one..amazing


----------



## blkonblkvdub (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (vwantihero)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif beauuuuuuutiful


----------



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*

lovin the black on black


----------



## 1.8t luv (Dec 28, 2006)

wow...


----------



## Vwdubin8798 (Dec 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I have to say that's is the best looking lambo i have seen yet. and im not a lambo fan Props man


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*

Dayum!


----------



## kjh1818 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*

thanks for sharing...like it!!!


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

well heck yes.


----------



## NY.:R (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

WOW Very Very nice car and shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ogr420 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*

very, very nice photos


----------



## chicitywagon (Mar 12, 2009)

great pics!


----------



## chrome (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (chicitywagon)*

not bad ....


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

unreal


----------



## JohnMartin (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice photos.


----------



## schoenerherr (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (360Photographer)*

great pics


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

holy
****


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (Loren Wallace)*

wow this thing is so sick


----------



## dief (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (ruetzal)*


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Umm wow!


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Those are great shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*

Awesome.


----------



## Sean2e (Sep 1, 2006)

360 makes some amazing wheels...hopefully they break into the vw/audi market...i visit florida frequently and as far as i know they have a new building that should be open soon


----------



## 01OlFiE (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (ruetzal)*

This might be my favorite car i've ever seen







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregs97vr6 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (01OlFiE)*

THankss guys!! kind words !! hey when your done you can park the car back in my garage !! lol


----------



## bekinha (Dec 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

siiick. i love it.


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

fabulous pictures


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BUGSNSTONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUGSNSTONE* »_fabulous pictures

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (ruetzal)*

Nice shots ,and yeah the cars ok too


----------



## scottyshoebox (Dec 13, 2006)

you take great photos


----------



## Agyoung35 (Jan 15, 2009)

This car is so sick i saw this one on my way home from school and slowed way down to get a better look because it was so nice good pictures by the way


----------



## turboinside (Oct 11, 2009)

im in love


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (turboinside)*


----------



## jocamryn (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (dief)*

Sweeeeeet! Pics. 
I think it's amusing...the ecclectic grouping of vehicles in one forum.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice pics , what camera are you using


----------



## llllllll vr6 lllllll (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (Knox)*


----------



## SilverStonedGTI (Feb 3, 2010)

1st pic = $$


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: A few pics I took, that you may like. (llllllll vr6 lllllll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *llllllll vr6 lllllll* »_









x2







shot and car are amazing!


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

your car was my backround like a year ago haha


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

not gonna lie, i pretty much creamed myself when i saw these pics, that awesome. epic car


----------



## Dean-swc (May 12, 2005)

Lambo looking good!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## marks631 (May 9, 2010)

gorgous!! nice shots!


----------



## dude69 (Jun 14, 2010)

*holy ishmael*

my boner just got a boner. it makes me tinkle a little everytime i see it


----------



## EL CAPO (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Phate (Jul 24, 2010)

what type of camera and lense are you using? Im digging the shots soooooo much like :what: 
i could sit here all day staring and eating popcorn opcorn:


----------



## zKeith (Apr 12, 2010)

Amazing! Yea good question what kind of camera you got?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

First shot is nice.

Ease up on the editing though.


----------



## sulmaanaslam (Sep 16, 2010)

Just one word. AMAZING


----------



## TheLegendaryGLI (Aug 8, 2010)

sooooooo sickkkkk great jobbbb:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

rolling shots are amazing :thumbup:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

What camera are you using? :thumbup: Looks great!


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

dief said:


>


 x2 !!!!!!


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

wow, purely amazing. Nice pics :thumbup:


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

The yellow makes it hideous. 

I prefer the white with gloss black wheels.


----------



## mkcolgan3 (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## R_Way (Jan 16, 2011)

Soooooooooo clean! :thumbup: Used MK1 Volkswagen GTI Portland Oregon


----------



## bondar1989 (Feb 1, 2010)

that looks pristine


----------



## SIXXMAN (Feb 20, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiiice opcorn:


----------



## Derrick A (May 21, 2009)

:heart:


----------

